# Protektoren für Touren



## Schneeflocke (23. April 2011)

Auf kleinen und größeren Touren mit schwierigeren Abfahrten (S1/2) habe ich gerne meine Protektoren für Knie/Schienbein und Ellenbogen von Race Face dabei (http://raceface.com/protection/protection-for-her/diy-womens-leg-protection/). Bei großen Touren (ca. über 1000 hm, und Mehrtagestouren) habe ich sie allerdings oft nicht dabei, da sie mir zu viel Platz wegnehmen und der Rucksack sowieso schon voll und schwer genug ist. Irgendwie ziemlich doof...
Jetzt suche ich leichtere Protektoren, die am/im Rucksack weniger Platz weg nehmen und trotzdem gut schützen. Wären Softprotektoren eine Alternative?
Mich würde auch interessieren wie ihr das macht? 
Viele Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## alet08 (23. April 2011)

http://seasonality.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1359/produkt-test-o´neal-trailguard
letztes Jahr gab´s den auch in weiß und er fährt sich wirklich prima...

*wegbin*, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

..seit wann sind s1 abfahrten als schwierig einzustufen ??????????????????????????????


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..seit wann sind s1 abfahrten als schwierig einzustufen ??????????????????????????????


 
Das man jetzt im LO auch schon solche Sprüche lesen muss ... 
Schwierig oder nicht richtet sich ja wohl eher nach dem subjektiven Empfinden 

*@Schneeflocke*
Ich habe die 661 Evo d3o. Die sind, wenn man sie ein paar Kilometer eingetragen hat, auch auf längeren Touren angenehm weich (das Material verhärtet sich nur bei schockartigen Einschlägen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JceDaEMIHKE"]YouTube        - d3o Rocks[/nomedia]) und auch nicht zu schwer. Meine befestige ich auf längeren Bergaufstrecken immer an der Helmhalterung


----------



## Votec Tox (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..seit wann sind s1 abfahrten als schwierig einzustufen ??????????????????????????????


Um diese Frage als sachlichen Beitrag ernstzunehmen hätte ein Fragezeichen genügt. Sie schreibt ja auch S1/2 und darüberhinaus bleibt es zum Glück Jedem selbst überlassen wie er sich schützen möchte.

@ Schneeflocke
Die im zweiten Post angesprochenen Touren Knie/Schienbeinschoner hat ein Bekannter von mir, sie sind leicht, haben jedoch den Nachteil, daß der Klettverschluß unangenehm in der Kniekehle sitzt.
Ich fahre auf Touren auch nur Knieschoner - ähnlich der von Barbarissima (sind die von O´Neall) - die nehmen nicht soviel Platz weg und man kann sie auch beim pedalieren mal anbehalten. Der Schaum ist unter Wärme sehr biegsam und bequem, man spürt sie kaum, natürlich sind sie warm und man schwitzt darunter.

Grüße


----------



## Schneeflocke (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..seit wann sind s1 abfahrten als schwierig einzustufen ??????????????????????????????



Zwischen den S2-Abschnitten gibt es nunmal auch einfachere Passagen, daher S1/2


----------



## Schneeflocke (24. April 2011)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Antworten



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf Touren auch nur Knieschoner - ähnlich der von Barbarissima (sind die von O´Neall) - die nehmen nicht soviel Platz weg und man kann sie auch beim pedalieren mal anbehalten. Der Schaum ist unter Wärme sehr biegsam und bequem, man spürt sie kaum, natürlich sind sie warm und man schwitzt darunter.



Das hört sich gut an, muss mir die Schoner mal näher anschauen. Vermutlich sind die alle zum reinschlupfen gemacht, d.h. man müsste jedesmal die Schuhe ausziehen... allerdings, wenn sie dafür dann bequem sind und nicht soviel Platz wegnehmen...


----------



## alet08 (24. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> [...]
> @ Schneeflocke
> Die im zweiten Post angesprochenen Touren Knie/Schienbeinschoner hat ein Bekannter von mir, sie sind leicht, haben jedoch den Nachteil, daß der Klettverschluß unangenehm in der Kniekehle sitzt.[...]
> 
> Grüße



Das könnte an der Größe liegen, weil der Klett bei mir am Oberschenkel sitzt und nicht an der Kniekehle und sie sind nicht zum Reinschlüpfen, sondern nur mit Kletts.

frohe Ostern, Alex


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

...warum" sprüche" ... hab ´mich lediglich gewundert ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2011)

Hallo. Ich weiss nicht, ob der Vorschlag schon kam:

"beintechnisch" bin ich super begeistert von den 661 Veggie Wrap. Knie und Schienbein getrennt und zusammen tragbar...merkt man garnicht..hab sie mir extra für Touren zugelegt und bin wirklich sehr begeistert!

von 661 gibts auch noch ein Trikot für Drunter, mit eingenähnten Protektoren für Unterarm, Ellenbogen und Schulter...
 

happy Trail


----------



## barbarissima (25. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...warum" sprüche" ... hab ´mich lediglich gewundert ...


...mit einem abwertenden Spruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2011)

@ Kati:

S -1: 








....S steht für...Schwer? Schwierigkeit? vielleicht auch für Schön. Schön 1, Schön 2, Schön 3...ach hörn wir doch auf...

Kati hats net so gmeint..

Seits friedlich! Habts spass.


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

stimmt !!! immer werd´ich missverstanden ... ... schönen ostermontag noch - ich setz´mich auch gleich auf´s  bike .... s1 fahren


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2011)

edit: ich fahr *nie *ohne Protektoren. Darum isses egal wie schwer/schön was ist....würde mich anbei auch wieder über ein Helmfoto von dir freuen


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

moment(such , wühl`..) - da is eins !!


----------



## MissQuax (25. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ich setz´mich auch gleich auf´s  bike .... s1 fahren



Wo denn? Etwa Büdesheimer Trails????   

(ist natürlich auch nicht so gemeint )


----------



## Noxya (25. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Schneeflocke*
> Ich habe die 661 Evo d3o. Die sind, wenn man sie ein paar Kilometer eingetragen hat, auch auf längeren Touren angenehm weich (das Material verhärtet sich nur bei schockartigen Einschlägen: YouTube        - d3o Rocks) und auch nicht zu schwer. Meine befestige ich auf längeren Bergaufstrecken immer an der Helmhalterung



Die kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Wenn meine erstmal angezogen sind sitzen sie wie ne eins, und ich denk garnicht mehr daran, dass ich überhaupt Schoner anhab.. so bequem sitzen sie am Knie. 

Aber ja, man muss die Schuhe schon ausziehen, um sie ans Bein zu bekommen. Ausser man hat vllt. dünne kleine Bikeschuhe (ich hab aber massige Fiveten impact).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und kaufe mir in den nächsten paar Wochen davon noch die Ellenbogen-schoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @ Kati:
> 
> S -1:
> 
> ...



Klasse, krasse Fotos!


----------



## scylla (26. April 2011)

boah, die Diskussion hier...  

Versucht doch einfach mal handelsübliche Bikepark-Abfahrten in die Singletrail-Skala einzuordnen...  ... und dann überlegt ihr euch, was man da so alles an hat 

@kilkenny  S(chön)1,2,3,...  saugut
wenn's mich mal nervt, z.B. weil der ganze Trail mit Gestrüpp dicht ist, hab ich auch schon die S(chaize)1,2,3... Klassifizierung eingeführt 


@Schneeflocke
Probier einfach mal die Protektoren ans Unterrohr zu wickeln. Mach ich auf Tour mit den Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren auch so. Wenn man's geschickt anstellt gehen sie da überhaupt nicht im Weg um, man hat sie nicht am Rucksack, und beim Tragen ist das Unterrohr ein bisschen gepolstert. Die Ellbogen-Protektoren werden am Rucksack außen ins Helmhalter-Netzchen geschoben oder beim AlpenX Rucksack mit den üppig vorhandenen Riemen an die Seite geschnallt. 
Beim Protektoren-Kauf darauf achten, dass sie sich komplett mit Klett oder Schnallen öffnen lassen, also dass man nicht durchschlüpfen muss. Nervt sonst ziemlich wenn man immer noch die Schuhe durchfädeln oder ausziehen muss. 
Ich finde die IXS Assault ziemlich gut, die behalte ich auch manchmal zum bergauf pedalieren an, weil die kaum stören.
Soft-Protektoren hab ich zwar auch, aber ich benutze sie kaum noch, weil ich die viel zu warm finde, und weil sie blutige Pedal-Pin-Abdrücke an den Schienbeinen nicht verhindern 

Bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> boah, die Diskussion hier...
> 
> Versucht doch einfach mal handelsübliche Bikepark-Abfahrten in die Singletrail-Skala einzuordnen...  ... und dann überlegt ihr euch, was man da so alles an hat


genau das meinte ich


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (26. April 2011)

Noxya schrieb:


> Die kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Wenn meine erstmal angezogen sind sitzen sie wie ne eins, und ich denk garnicht mehr daran, dass ich überhaupt Schoner anhab.. so bequem sitzen sie am Knie.
> 
> Aber ja, man muss die Schuhe schon ausziehen, um sie ans Bein zu bekommen. Ausser man hat vllt. dünne kleine Bikeschuhe (ich hab aber massige Fiveten impact).
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden und kaufe mir in den nächsten paar Wochen davon noch die Ellenbogen-schoner.


 
Wenn man ganz vorsichtig den d30-Einsatz aus dem Loch am Knie rausfrickelt, kann man die Protektoren auch in die Waschmaschine stecken  Nach ein paar Touren strapazieren sie die Geruchsnerven ja doch ganz schön


----------



## Zuckerschnute (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> moment(such , wühl`..) - da is eins !!


 
Das soll jetzt aber nicht S1 sein, oder


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

frau quax : nee, taunus . und ob du das so oder so meinst , is mir ziemlich latte , wie du weisst .-


----------



## Schneeflocke (26. April 2011)

Ihr seid wirklich klasse
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden Werde mir auf jedenfall Soft-Protektoren für die Ellenbogen besorgen (die alten RACE FACE Dinger waren am WE mal wieder voll unbequem und nehmen im Rucksack einfach zu viel Platz weg) und für die Knie bin ich noch unschlüssig.


----------



## lucie (26. April 2011)

Mal wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Thema:

Fahre Touren, z.T auch mit relativ steilen, verblockten und verwurzelten Abschnitten, zumeist ohne Protektoren. Ob diese jetzt als S1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8... einzustufen sind - k.A, ist mir auch wurscht. 
Bin meistens nur zu faul, sie mitzuschleppen. 
Habe mir aber für Touren die POC-Knie-und Ellenbogenschoner zugelegt.
Tragen sich sehr angenehm, verrutschen nicht, sind auch noch gut im Rucksack verstaubar. 
Die Nachteile ähnlicher Protektoren hat scylla schon erwähnt: drunter wird's recht kuschelig, Pins können, im ungünstigen Fall, dennoch "kunstvolle" Spuren an Schienbeinen und Waden hinterlassen, und man muß die Schuhe erst ausziehen, um sie anlegen zu können.
Diese Hartschalen-Schienbein-Knieprotektoren passen mir aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht (S zu klein, M zu groß), verrutschen ständig, daher die Variante mit den POC. Die sitzen da, wo sie hingehören, sind auch beim Bergaufradeln nicht hinderlich und bieten auf Touren, so denke ich jedenfalls, noch ausreichenden Schutz.


----------



## MissQuax (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> frau quax : nee, taunus . und ob du das so oder so meinst , is mir ziemlich latte , wie du weisst .-




....


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. April 2011)

ich sehe, die Sympathien hier sind mindestens S 3 wenn nicht sogar mehr S wie Sympathie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

..... so könnte man das ausdrücken ... aber es  muss sich ja auch  nicht jeder liebhaben


----------



## Principiante (27. April 2011)

...und, seit Ihr bald fertig mit Euren "S"??

Könnten dann vielleicht...eventuell... wenn es möglich wäre...ein paar weiter Vorschläge für Touren-Schoner kommen?
Knie oder Schienbein, wie auch immer?

Könnte ich nämlich auch gebrauchen.

Wollte natürlich Eure "S" Diskussion nicht unterbrechen ...tschuldigung 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2011)

ich hab doch schon die SssssssixSssssssix1 empfohlen*bravkuck*


----------



## Veloce (2. Mai 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich hab doch schon die SssssssixSssssssix1 empfohlen*bravkuck*



Die wären übrigens auch meine Empfehlung und ich fahre durchaus auch mal 90 km Touren .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Mai 2011)

ich habe die sixsixone "Veggie" Schoner, und werde sie diese Woche das erste Mal tragen.
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sie nicht stören sollen!? Vergisst man die wirklich irgendwann?


----------



## Veloce (3. Mai 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe die sixsixone "Veggie" Schoner, und werde sie diese Woche das erste Mal tragen.
> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sie nicht stören sollen!? Vergisst man die wirklich irgendwann?



Ich bin mit der Kombination sixsixone Veggie Schienbein und Knieschoner
 schon 90 km gefahren ohne das mich die Schoner gestört haben.
Nur die erstmals montierten Flats waren für meine Klick- gewöhnten - Füße  Hardcore


----------



## jo7840 (4. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Soft-Protektoren hab ich zwar auch, aber ich benutze sie kaum noch, weil ich die viel zu warm finde, und weil sie blutige Pedal-Pin-Abdrücke an den Schienbeinen nicht verhindern


 
Was? Vor was schützen sie denn dann? 
Ich such noch nach dem richtigen für mich.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2011)

jo7840 schrieb:


> Was? Vor was schützen sie denn dann?
> Ich such noch nach dem richtigen für mich.




na wenn deine pedale das einzige sind, worüber du dir sorgen machst...


----------



## jo7840 (4. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> na wenn deine pedale das einzige sind, worüber du dir sorgen machst...


 
Im Augenblick sind sie viel zu häufig Auslöser für doofe (kleine) Verletzungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2011)

jo7840 schrieb:


> Im Augenblick sind sie viel zu häufig Auslöser für doofe (kleine) Verletzungen.



wenn du dir die mühe machst nachzulesen... ich habe schon einen tipp für knieschoner abgegeben, die auch das schienbein bedecken


----------



## schroni (6. Mai 2011)

kann genauso die POC VPD knee + elbow protektoren empfehlen!

kleines review dazu hier: 
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberichte/artikel/1178/produkt-test-poc-joint-knee-ellbow-pads-vpd


----------



## Nuala (6. Mai 2011)

mein freund und fahren auch die joint vpd knee von poc, die sind beim pedalieren zwar recht bequem, allerdings muss man die anständig festzurren, damit sie bei stürzen auch da bleiben, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2011)

also ich habe jetzt eine Woche mit den sixsixone Veggies hinter mir.
Die sind ok aber sehr warm und mich stören vor allem an den Ellbogenschonern die dicken Nähte innen. Habe sie nur zum Abfahren angezogen, musste dann aber zwischendurch schonmal längere Gegenanstiege fahren. Da haben sie mich schon sehr gestört. Bis knapp über 20° erträglich, darüber möchte ich sie nicht unbedingt haben.
zum Transport finde ich sie etwas umständlich/klobig. Außerdem muss man die Schuhe ausziehen um reinzukommen. Die Knieschoner sitzen auch nicht so gut, werden eigentlich  nur vom Schienbeinschoner an Position gehalten (an _meinem_ Knie  )
Fazit: Preisleistung ok, aber wenn ich sie öfters benötigen werde kaufe ich was luftigeres/praktischeres!


----------



## Principiante (15. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Hat jemand villeicht irgendwo eine Größentabelle von den "O´Neal Trailguard" gefunden?
Bei Hibike gibt es ja das 2011 Modell, aber leider keine Größentabelle von denen.

Gibt es ja von XS-XXL.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe bei einer Länge von 57cm "Oberkante" Knie (90°)-Boden Größe L.
Ist recht groß aber nicht zuu groß. Mal so als Größenvorstellung 

*wiederweg*, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

ääh...
ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd fragen, da ich schon immer ohne Schützer und mit Klickies fahr (bin wohl nicht mehr in  )
Für was brauch ich Knie und Schienbeinschoner?
Ich flieg ja auch immer mal wieder vom Rad, grad gestern bin ich wieder in einer Spitzkehre umgefallen, nach innen, aber auf die Seite, Schulter, Arm, Handgelenk, Kopf....also Ellbogen und Handgelenksschoner sollte ich mir mal überlegen.
Knie oder Schienbeine hab ich mir noch nie verletzt, auch keine Schrammen, die hole ich mir da eher vom Klettern. Was mach ich denn falsch, bin ich ne Memme?
Ich hab mir das gestern überlegt, da mir eine Meute Biker mit Schonern verkommen ist auf Trails, die ich ohne fahre.


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2011)

Ist doch alles eine Frage der persönlichen Risiko-Bereitschaft und -Einschätzung!
Wer sich mit Schonern wohler fühlt sollte die auch anziehen! Egal wie leicht oder schwer der Trail, und egal, ob andere Leute da ohne Protektoren fahren!

Natürlich ist es immer besser, wenn man die Protektoren gar nicht erst braucht, aber wenn es dann doch mal dumm kommt ist es gut, welche anzuhaben  So oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch letztens wieder gedacht, als ich mich an einer Felskante plötzlich ein paar Meter tiefer befand, und mein Rad neben mir. Wenn ich vorher ganz cool gewesen wäre, und die Protektoren zu Hause gelassen hätte, wär's jetzt wahrscheinlich mit Biken erst mal ein paar Wochen Essig. Aber Gott sei Dank bin ich ein unentspannter Schisser und zieh die Dinger bei jeder Gelegenheit an 

Ich falle übrigens eher auf die Knie als auf die Ellbogen, und für Plattformpedal-Fahrer machen Knie-Schienbeinschoner erst recht Sinn, da man sich schon mal unschöne und unnötige Pin-Tatoos auf den Schienbeinen holen kann, wenn man mal blöd von den Pedalen abrutscht.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann gibts wohl auch die verschiedenen "Runterfalltypen" und ich bleib bei meinen Klickies, dann gibts keine Löcher im Schienbein


----------



## Principiante (16. Mai 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einer Länge von 57cm "Oberkante" Knie (90°)-Boden Größe L.
> Ist recht groß aber nicht zuu groß. Mal so als Größenvorstellung
> 
> *wiederweg*, Alex



He Alex!
danke, dann probier ich mal "M".
Und, bist Du mit den Dingern zufrieden?
LG, Principiante!


----------



## alet08 (16. Mai 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> [...]
> Und, bist Du mit den Dingern zufrieden?
> LG, Principiante!



sehr! 
Das "Gelenk" zwischen Knie- und Schienbeinteil funktioniert bestens und die Belüftung ist prima (für Protektoren  )

Sie sitzen halt nicht ganz sooo fest wie DH-Protektoren o.ä., aber ich "durfte" schon ausgiebig testen, ob sie halten  : Sie tun´s 

Alex


----------



## Schneeflocke (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mich nun für die O-Neal Shinner Protektoren für Knie und Ellenbogen entschieden. Sie passen mir gut und sitzen auch bei Bewegung fest. Leider wird es darunter recht warm, so dass sie schnell durchgeschwitzt sind, aber man kann das Protektorenmaterial rausnehmen und das "Drumrum" waschen Im/Am Rucksack nehmen sie weniger Platz weg, wie meine alten Race Face Protektoren und sie sind auch leichter. Wie der Schutz beim Stürzen aussieht habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen, ob das hier was taugt?


----------



## Sisu (21. Juni 2011)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mich nun für die O-Neal Shinner Protektoren für Knie und Ellenbogen entschieden. Sie passen mir gut und sitzen auch bei Bewegung fest. Leider wird es darunter recht warm, so dass sie schnell durchgeschwitzt sind, aber man kann das Protektorenmaterial rausnehmen und das "Drumrum" waschen Im/Am Rucksack nehmen sie weniger Platz weg, wie meine alten Race Face Protektoren und sie sind auch leichter. Wie der Schutz beim Stürzen aussieht habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert



diese hatte ich auch ins Auge gefaßt, aber muß man echt die Schuhe ausziehen, um die Teile während der Tour anzuziehen?????
Dazu hätte ich nämlich keine Lust, und die Dinger von Anfang an anzuziehen stelle ich mir aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung auch nicht so angenehm vor (fahren demnächst wieder nach Riva..)

Habe mir gerade fünf verschiedene Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren schicken lassen, da meine Dainese, die ich bisher verwendet habe einfach immer noch zu steif sind und im Rucksack zuviel Platz wegnehmen. Aber keiner der fünf paßt so richtig, bzw. überzeugt mich vollständig.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen hier:?
  [ame="http://www.amazon.de/ONeal-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner-Oneal/dp/B002SUJ81M/ref=sr_1_46?ie=UTF8&qid=1308616599&sr=8-46"]O'Neal Pro III DH Knee Guard Knieschoner 2010 Oneal: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad[/ame] 
 Sind sehr bequem und luftig, habe aber große Bedenken wegen der fehlenden Kniebefestigung (Kein Klett mit Neopren oder so!)


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. Juni 2011)

Sisu schrieb:


> diese hatte ich auch ins Auge gefaßt, aber muß man echt die Schuhe ausziehen, um die Teile während der Tour anzuziehen?????



Ja, muss man. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht so tragisch. Wir sind sowieso "gemütlich" unterwegs und daher nehme ich mir die Zeit, um den Sattel runter/hochzustellen und Protektoren an/auszuziehen. Für kürzere Bergaufpassagen kann man sie auch gut anlassen oder Richtung Schienbein runter schieben. 
Ich mag sie jedenfalls, sie sitzen einfach super


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2011)

Das verlinkte Bild ist leider schlecht, man sieht keine Seitenansicht. Der Knieschoner wird oberhalb des Knies nicht befestigt? Lass die Finger davon, sowas hatte ich mal! Wenn du seitlich an einen Felsen oder ins Gebüch kippst, klappt der Knieschutz einfach weg und du hast dieselbe Verletzung wie ohne Schoner. Durch die Plastikschale schwitzt man auch genauso drunter wie unter andern festen Protektoren.

Ich würd schon Protektoren suchen, die ich auf der Tour anlassen kann bzw. dann nur bei langen Anstiegen runter mache.  Vielleicht schau ich mir die IXS doch mal an oder die Veggies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Juni 2011)

die Veggies von sixsixone sind sehr warm!
Auf La Palma bei umdie20Grad noch erträglich, aber bei höheren Temperaturen muss ich sie nicht unbedingt haben!
Sie sind auch recht steif, passen sich nicht sehr gut den Bewegungen an, finde ich...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2011)

Okay, danke! Steife warme hab ich schon...


----------



## sturzflocke (21. Juni 2011)

hallo....ich geb mal auch meinen senf dazu. auch wenn ich nich so viel touren fahre. habe auch die oneal dinger und finde sie auch (sehr) warm und sie rutschen. deswegen hab ich mir diese jetzt geholt http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/fox-launch-shorty-knee-pad-black/265712.html
jetzt hab ich keine schrammen mehr im schienbein und die schienbeinschützer sind bei dieser version nicht so lang (bei anderen drücken die mir auf den spann (?) also oben auf den fuß. ich find sie bequem, rutschen nicht und sind vergleichsweise luftig.
allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich nen knee sock drüber trage, ansonsten müsst ich die strapse wohl mal kürzen (gibts nur in einer größe)


----------

